# Gladys CPC-A



## gladys50 (Oct 17, 2010)

Attn: My name is Gladys Vargas I  I received my certiffication in coding in Feb.2005. I am also a Certified Dental Assistant for 27 years and I code CDT.
I am interested in internship  & also seeking employment in coding. 
 Please contact me through my email at gladysrenta@yahoo.com.


----------

